# [Rumeurs] Sony Ericsson W810i Walkman



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Il semblerait que SE va annoncer un nouveau moble walkman le W810i...une amélioration des K750i/W800i avec la technologie Quadribande, compatible edge, 2 mégapixels...

​






Wait and see


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est officiel:  

Annoncé aujourd'hui à Las Vegas...

Sito officiel de Sony Ericsson

des photos:


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Janvier 2006)

Mis à part le look, il n'a pas l'air bien différents des K750 et W800, non?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mis à part le look, il n'a pas l'air bien différents des K750 et W800, non?



Il est EDGE..le premier de SE pour l'Europe...
Il a moins de mémoire interne...
Il profite du soft et des améliorations apportées avec le W900i...

En gros SE fait un peu comme Apple avec la musique, ils profitent du filon...

Voici deux gadgets présenté également avec le W810i:

*Portable Speakers MPS-60*






*Music Desk Stand MDS-60*


----------



## yret (5 Janvier 2006)

Pas de cache objectif semble t-il...dommage...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Pas de cache objectif semble t-il...dommage...




Non enlevé...

Dispo Q1 2006...bientôt donc


----------



## ficelle (5 Janvier 2006)

tres cool pour le edge, je suis chez Bouygues...

par contre, pas glop pour l'absence de cache objectif !


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

Il me plait bien...mieux que le W900 à voir à sa sortie mais en blanc ...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il me plait bien...mieux que le W900 à voir à sa sortie mais en blanc ...




Il n'y aura pas de version en blanc...dixit SE


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aura pas de version en blanc...dixit SE



Dommage...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Dommage...




A la base le W810i a été développé pour les clients qui n'aimaient pas trop la couleur orange du W800i...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Non, je suis vraiment content de mon K750...


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A la base le W810i a été développé pour les clients qui n'aimaient pas trop la couleur orange du W800i...


Tu penses qu'une fois en mains il ressemble au K750?(je parle de couleur )l'aspect mat.

Si tel est le car je ne dirais pas non....


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses qu'une fois en mains il ressemble au K750?(je parle de couleur )l'aspect mat.
> 
> Si tel est le car je ne dirais pas non....




C'est une évolution du couple K750i/W800i avec le clavier du T610....

Je le trouve très réussit...reste à connaître le prix :mouais:


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, je suis vraiment content de mon K750...



Je pense bien que tu sois content de ton mobile WebO c'est un très bon phone...mais je change souvent....



> C'est une évolution du couple K750i/W800i avec le clavier du T610....
> 
> Je le trouve très réussit...reste à connaître le prix



Clavier en ""grains de riz"" ils auraient pû trouver mieux..

Question de prix le W900 nu fait (blanc)699¤ donc il sera moins cher je pense


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Rectification:

Il y aura une version blanche


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

Merci La mouette  

Blanc je l'achèterais en attendant...

Une idée de la sortie de celui qui va remplacer le P910?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci La mouette
> 
> Blanc je l'achèterais en attendant...
> 
> Une idée de la sortie de celui qui va remplacer le P910?




http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=114643&highlight=P990


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

En blanc....

Vodafone visiblement...


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Photos: www.phonescoop.com


----------



## david.g (8 Janvier 2006)

Vaut-il réellement le coup ? car c'est simplement un w800i mélangé avec un k750i... même l'apn n'a pas évolué...
de plus il ne possède toujours pas de 3G. snif snif

Son prix de sorti durant février avoisinera les 400¤.

Par contre du coté design, rien à dire, j'approuve! :d


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Il est Edge...ce qui manquait à Sony Ericsson en Europe...

Mais celui qui possède déjà le K750i ou le W800i ne va pas changer pour le W810i...

PS: Il sera au même prix que le W800i....


----------



## philia (11 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal mais rien de transcendant. Mon w800i tout neuf ne démérite pas face à si peu d'évolutions...meme plus le cache objectif...ça c'est franchement bête ! Sinon EDGE...mouais je m'en passe très bien !


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal mais rien de transcendant. Mon w800i tout neuf ne démérite pas face à si peu d'évolutions...meme plus le cache objectif...ça c'est franchement bête ! Sinon EDGE...mouais je m'en passe très bien !




Oui je suis aussi de ton avis...

Sinon Sony Ericsson va,selon la rumeur...sortir

-K850i remplaçant du K750i/W800i ....
-W910i évolution du W900i
-P950i SmartPhone simplifié...


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Il faut le voir à sa sortie je pense qu'il aura son succès lui aussi ....


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il faut le voir à sa sortie je pense qu'il aura son succès lui aussi ....




Je pense aussi...

Wait and see


----------



## yret (14 Janvier 2006)

Je trouve son design plus alléchant que les actuels K750/W800i...à la fois sobre, plus en rondeur et moderne (même si ce ne sont que de petites "évolutions")...


----------



## mag132 (8 Février 2007)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de recevoir le Sony W810i et son CD d'install mais il n'est que PC.
Est ce qu'il y a moyen de le faire fonctionner avec un mac???
Répondez moi vite, j'ai 7 jours pour le renvoyer.
Merci d'avance


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Février 2007)

mag132 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de recevoir le Sony W810i et son CD d'install mais il n'est que PC.
> Est ce qu'il y a moyen de le faire fonctionner avec un mac???
> R&#233;pondez moi vite, j'ai 7 jours pour le renvoyer.
> Merci d'avance



Oui, il est compatible Mac. C'est le le CD d'install qui n'est que pour PC. Laisses le tomber.

J'ai jumel&#233; le mien en bluetooth avec mes deux Macs. Tr&#232;s facile et pratique pour le transfert des photos et de la musique. Synchronisation ais&#233;e aussi avec le carnet d'adresses. Enfin, ce matin, je me suis connect&#233; sur mon compte Gmail.

A mon sens, c'est un tr&#232;s bon appareil. Enfin, personnelement, j'en suis satisfait

La mouette, avec son immense science, s'il est par l&#224;, pourra certainement t'en dire plus et &#233;ventuellement b&#233;moliser mon enthousiasme, s'il y a lieu.


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Je confirme les impressions de CouleurSud  

Très bon mobile, complet et parfaitement synchro avec Tiger, et iSync 2.3


----------

